# Multi colour printing on black



## M3D1CDan (Jul 29, 2016)

I've had a look around for the answer to his but I've found no definitive resolution. Its more than likely somewhere but I've overlooked it, anyway...

I typically print on black t-shirts and up until now, have always made the single colour vinyl cut on a vinyl plotter and heat pressed onto the garment. Fine for single colours, but try doing more than one colour, especially where those colours overlap and there lieth the issue.

Step forward the sublimation printer.

Ok, so I am new to this whole sublimation game and as I understand it, sublimation is best printed onto white or light coloured garments, but who do I get around this issue printing onto black without going down the expensive screen printing route?


----------



## M3D1CDan (Jul 29, 2016)

This is typically one of the results I'm trying to achieve. I had these printed by a company but he didn't screen print them so how has he done this?

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B8_79CgIQAEu3UX.jpg


----------



## M3D1CDan (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## Blackadder65 (Jun 26, 2015)

M3D1CDan said:


> This is typically one of the results I'm trying to achieve. I had these printed by a company but he didn't screen print them so how has he done this?
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B8_79CgIQAEu3UX.jpg


Hi Dan this looks like it was done by a DTG or laser printer

Rick


----------



## M3D1CDan (Jul 29, 2016)

Ok – told you I was new to this LOL.
Now looking at DTG options.


----------



## betweenmatt (Sep 20, 2014)

you can only sublimate on 100% poly white shirts. If your printer and heat press are large enough you can overprint black to simulate a black shirt, but that's a very expensive setup.

You can do multi colors with HTV, by doing a short press with the first colors to tack them down and then the full press after lining up the last color, but with HTV you just cant reach the quality and detail of screen printing or DTG.


----------



## M3D1CDan (Jul 29, 2016)

Ok – told you I was new to this LOL.
Now looking at DTG options.

Any recommendations for a guy on a budget?


----------



## M3D1CDan (Jul 29, 2016)

One thing I have noticed with these tshirts (and hoodies) is that he colours just look flat. They lack punch, or am I expecting too much for producing them on a budget? Can this only be achieved by spending thousands on commercial equipment?

As I mentioned in my intro post, I am from a printing and design background previously so my expectation of quality is probably more than my mum (who's happy to frame photos she's taken with a mobile (cell) phone and hang them on her wall.

I'm looking at DTG printers now but the price is >£1000 just for the cheapest.

I have so many questions regarding this industry I'm playing it slow so as not to spam the site out lol


----------



## betweenmatt (Sep 20, 2014)

There are numerous ways to produce a quality product without buying very expensive commercial equipment - especially if you have the ability to build things yourself. I would suggest reading this forum, figuring out EXACTLY what you need to achieve what you want, and then figure out how to get all that for as cheaply as possible.

I would not put off screen printing because it's expensive. It has the highest quality of all, and often times can be cheaper than DTG. It all comes down to what you want to achieve, and how much effort you're willing to put into learning.


----------



## M3D1CDan (Jul 29, 2016)

betweenmatt said:


> I would not put off screen printing because it's expensive. It has the highest quality of all, and often times can be cheaper than DTG. It all comes down to what you want to achieve, and how much effort you're willing to put into learning.


Now this is getting interesting. I would be more than happy to make up my own screen printing seetup and the 'mess' that comes with it, from what I've seen compared to printing, isn't an issue.

Don't you need a UV setup though and baths etc?

I can't find what I'm looking for on this site


----------



## betweenmatt (Sep 20, 2014)

I won't hold your hand, because I personally have spent countless hours in research and labor but I'll help you get started. A complete DIY screen printing shop is completely obtainable, and its functionality and durability is determined by how much time you're willing to research and learn.

Press: This ones easy, a quick google search for 4 color screen print press will give you the plans to build your own. Personally I took the plans as a suggestion and build my own press to support multiple stations and all over/jump printing.(the press plans floating around can only use 20x24" screens) $150ish

Conveyor dryer: A similar search will give you multiple resources to build a conveyor dryer - while no exact plans, they give a layout of what each individual used to solve each problem. Using these resources you can a dryer suitable for your short term goals. Like all of these DIY items, plan on replacing them at some point in the future; that future is based on the durability of your work and the size goals of your shop. $150-$250

Exposure unit: Once again a similar search will land you tons of resources and even some plans. An exposure unit can be made as cheaply as 20$, but the more you spend the less time you spend exposing. A simple 500w halogen exposure unit takes up to 30 minutes a screen depending on emultion + distance etc.

Washout booth: There are a bunch of info on these, people have been making them DIY for a long long time. You can use a 5$ plastic bin, or you can build one out of a used shower stall. Depends on how much work you expect your shop to need. Depending on this build, you can use a DIY washout booth for the life of your shop. Personally those prefab ones you get from various suppliers are overpriced and a waste of money for the average shop.

Screens: It is completely possible to build your own screens, but I'll stop you here. Just buy them - they're not expensive, you'd save maybe a few dollars all in and they will never be as durable as premeshed aluminum screens, and more often than not your tension will suck. If you do a quick google search you'll see that people do it.

Flash dryer: This one would be more difficult to find info on. You can take the heating elements that people use in some of their conveyor dryers - the quartz one you can get for like 50 bucks, slap in on a STURDY stand and use it as a flash dryer, but honestly you can get a legitimate flash unit for a reasonable price.

Film output: A lot of Epson printers work for this, it all depends on your goals. You can get a cheap a4 printer and tile the film together if you need bigger prints than 8.5x11. Not the most efficient method(tiling blows) but cheap. You can get a used Epson 1400 on ebay and ciss system for like 200-250 on ebay and print up to 13x19

Rip Software: There are a few open source rip applications out there, but you must be prepared for spending a lot of time learning how to use them. There are also ways to print film without a Rip that you can find with enough research, but it makes the process a little more difficult when doing halftones and such. Rip software has a ton of benefits, so weigh those against the steep price.

There are a few things you can't make yourself, but those are mostly supplies. Don't go cheap with film, don't go cheap with ink, be reasonable with the variety of tapes you'll need. You can make squeegies if you want, but you can get cheap ones on ebay that'll be cheaper than trying to make one. Don't try to make a scoop coater. Before you buy anything weigh the pros and cons, something I like to say "don't save a penny if its going to cost you a dime". I've worked for quite a few shops that would skimp on every little thing, and end up wasting labor time to make up for it. Materials and equipment are cheap, labor is not.

Buy the book "How to print t-shirts for fun and profit" by Scott & Pat Fresener. It is an invaluable resource. I keep a copy next to me, and to this day skim through it occasionally. Google is also your best friend.

Take my 2 cents how you will, I apologize for any grammar errors, its 5am here lol.


----------



## M3D1CDan (Jul 29, 2016)

Matt there is probably more info there than I will ever need and more than enough to start me off in the right direction. Even with you advice I guestimate there is somewhere IRO near to £$1000 start up there, which, at the moment is probably adventurous for me, but not something I wouldn't write off.

I think for now I'll have a play with the equipment I have and see where I go from there and what my limitations are, and I know there will be plenty.

I am just starting up with this so literally am at base level. The only experience I have to date is with what I have had produced by others, and my own design experience coupled with using my vinyl cutter. Anything beyond that is waiting for me to learn.

I have a heat press and Epsom printer with sub inks so still need to learn what to use, settings etc.

All in all, it will be a long, hard and I expect painful journey at times, but one I look forward to as I am a great believer that you don't learn without failing first. Hope fully you guys will be able to keep me motivated and clear up any issues I come across.

Once again Matt, thank you for your comprehensive reply and I will have a look at that book.


----------



## Garment (Mar 17, 2017)

his just happened to me too. I use a HP F4135 printer and always just used black ink. To answer the question if I changed anything, yes, I did. I upgraded to IE 9 recently prior to noticing the change in the printer. Interesting! Is there anyway I can fix this? I deleted my printer from my computer and then reinstalled but that didn't help. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------

